# Meetings > Workshops >  Τι είναι το BGP - Κυριακή 12/3/2006 11:00πμ

## eaggelidis

Πρόταση για Workshop σχετικά με το _BGP_ *12/3/2006* 

POST παρακαλώ ερωτήσεις και απορίες

Και μέχρι τότε πρέπει να βρούμε και πίνακα

Και βέβαια BGP , χωρίς _OSPF_ δεν γίνεται μιας και αρχίζει να γίνεται μόδα

----------


## andreas

παρων *1*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Σήμερα στο workshop για το mikrotik αναγκαστικά είπαμε και λίγα πράγματα για το routing σε επίπεδο κόμβου! (εεεε για routers μιλάγαμε  ::  )

Πιστεύω ότι είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να μιλήσουμε για το routing σε επίπεδο δικτύου και η συμβολή του Ηλία σε αυτό το κομμάτι πιστεύω ότι θα είναι καθοριστική.

Καλό είναι να ακούσουμε δύο πράγματα για το (application) bgp και να δούμε πως μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί καλύτερα στο δίκτυο μας.

Μέσα και εγώ! *2*

----------


## mbjp

*3!!!*

----------


## alasondro

Εννοείται μέσα!!
* 4*

----------


## trendy

Me too 5.

----------


## sotirisk

Το 6  ::

----------


## ncksm

Το 7 και εγώ

----------


## Exoticom

Το 8.

----------


## mojiro

*no 9*

----------


## freenet

Εννοείται μέσα 10

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

11..

Αν είναι να γίνει φέτος εντάξει  ::  *12/3/2005* ???!!!???

----------


## hedgehog

12 please  ::

----------


## robotech_

13

----------


## Cha0s

14

----------


## Sam_GR

15

----------


## nikpet

16

----------


## koki

17

----------


## argi

18 

(αν και νομίζω ότι το ενδιαφέρον θα είναι πολύ μεγάλο για να καλυφθεί από ένα μόνο... βλ. και mikrotik workshop ΄που έγινε ΄2 φορές και πάλι φάνηκε ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει Basic & advanced...)

@rg!

----------


## slapper

19  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vector

20

----------


## Aliens-

21

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Είμαστε δυό,είμαστε τρεις,είμαστε 22...  ::

----------


## Vigor

εικοσιτρείς...  ::

----------


## yorgos

24  ::

----------


## geosia

25. Όποτε και αν γίνει. Δεν το χάνω.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

26 !!! Θα φέρω και γλυκά...  ::   ::  

το νούμερο της συμμετοχής κλείνω σε ηλικία την προηγουμένη....  :: 

Κάντε το κατά τις 13.00 γιατί δεν θα ξυπνάμε...  ::

----------


## machine22

27

----------


## stafan

*28*

#edited by Vigor on 00:59 Mon 13 Feb 2006
Διόρθωσα τον αύξοντα αριθμό, προκειμένου να μην μπερδευτούν οι επόμενοι  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

#29

----------


## kats

#30

----------


## nbaltas

31!!!!!!!!!

ουφ...ευτυχως δεν καηκα!  ::

----------


## priestjim

32  ::   ::   ::  Κάηκα εγώ όμως!  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Να μαι και γω δεξιά αναπληρωματική πετσέτα. (33)
Σε περίπτωση που λακίσει κάποιος

----------


## cirrus

34

----------


## acoul

35 λέω να κάνουμε και μια Γ.Σ. με τέτοια συμμετοχή ... !!

----------


## EOS

και εγώ εδώ! 36!

----------


## nOiz

# 37 o τελευταίος να κλείσει την πόρτα  ::

----------


## jstiva

38

----------


## davidcas

39

----------


## SV1EOD

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έχει νόημα πλέον αλλά....

40

----------


## DVD_GR

καλα αμα μαζευτειτε τοσοι θα ερθω και εγω απο τα χανια,να φερω τσικουδιες να σας κανω να παιζεται πηδους  ::   ::   ::  ΛΟΛΛΛ

----------


## messinianet

41;

----------


## socrates

Στα 100 μηδενίζει;  ::  

Πλακα πλάκα μακάρι να έρθουν όσα άτομα έχουν δηλώσει!!!!

----------


## DVD_GR

αν το παρουμε στατιστικα,ποτε δεν εχουν ερθει ολοι...
οποτε ολο και περισσοτερο αυξανεται η πιθανοτητα 1 φορα να ερθουν ολοι  ::

----------


## eaggelidis

Βρέθηκε πίνακας ?

----------


## angelos21

Mέσα και εγώ,.....

----------


## stean_202

Στο 40 πόσο μείναμε ;;  ::

----------


## priestjim

Ναι ρε παιδιά αλλά ξεχάσαμε το που...Που; Σύλλογο;

----------


## eaggelidis

Στην ΕΘΕΜ.

Πίνακας βρέθηκε ?

Η

----------


## ngia

> Στην ΕΘΕΜ.
> 
> Πίνακας βρέθηκε ?
> 
> Η


υπάρχει πίνακας μέσα στο computer room

----------


## simfun

42!

----------


## kostas_218

43

----------


## vabiris

44 ?

----------


## ngia

Τι ώρα θα το κάνεις Ηλία?

----------


## mojiro

ακυρο απο εμενα....  ::  3η φορα που χανω bgp workshop....

video θα χουμε ? να το δουμε μετα ?

----------


## ngia

Τι ώρα θα ξεκινήσει και μέχρι ποια ώρα θα κρατήσει?

Στις 16¨00 θα έλθει η καθαρίστρια και θα αρχίσει να καθαρίζει από τα μέσα δωμάτια. 
Αμοίβεται με 20ε, απο τα οποία τα 10 τα δίνει η εθεμ, τα υπόλοιπα τουλάχιστον στο προγούμενο σεμινάριο τα δώσαν οι συμμετέχοντες.
Παρακαλώ κάποιον (Ηλία, Μίλτο, ..) να αναλάβει να την πληρώσει και να τη βοηθήσει με το μπλοκάκι.
Ενημερώστε με.

----------


## eaggelidis

11 αρχίζουμε.

3 τελειώνουμε

Μην μας πάρει το απόγευμα

Η

----------


## vabiris

τελικα για ποσες θεσεις μιλαμε?

----------


## robotech_

Παιδιά ΕΘΕΜ τι είναι?Ο σύλλογος?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Παιδιά ΕΘΕΜ τι είναι?Ο σύλλογος?


/offtopic χαρούμενης διάθεσης mode on
ΕΘΕΜ είναι εκείνα τα καλά παιδιά που μας πληρώνουν το νερό στην έδρα του συλλόγου, και μας αφήνουν να χρησιμοποιούμε τον χώρο πληρωνοντας το ρεύμα. Που σημαίνει , όταν φεύγουμε να κλείνουμε τα φώτα. Το καζανάκι και να τρέχει δεν μας πειράζει. Είναι και θεσσαλοί, αυτό το είπα? 
/off - πάω για ύπνο

----------


## john_active

μια θεση και για μενα παιδια...

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Vigor

Πιο πολύ για Cisco-IOS/VxWorks το κόβω...

----------


## eaggelidis

Γιατί η Quagga τι είναι ?

----------


## Vigor

::

----------


## costas43gr

Αν μπορεσω, λογο του μικρου, μεσα κι εγω.

----------


## Sam_GR

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το ποιά ώρα είναι το workshop,διότι διάφορες ώρες είδα να λέγονται στο topic,και ακόμα αυτή η ΕΘΕΜ τι είναι και πού;

----------


## Vigor

Σχεδιάγραμμα Γραφείων Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ

----------


## costas43gr

> 11 αρχίζουμε.
> 
> 3 τελειώνουμε
> 
> Μην μας πάρει το απόγευμα
> 
> Η


Αυτο πιστευω να ισχυει.  ::

----------


## socrates

Ξεκίνησα να έρθω αλλά επεστρεψα σχεδόν στα μέσα της διαδρομής!  ::

----------


## mbjp

ομοιως..ασχημος καιρος για δικυκλιστες..

----------


## MAuVE

Ευχαριστούμε Ηλία για το σεμινάριο.

----------


## costas43gr

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω κι απο εμενα.

----------


## freenet

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την παρουσίαση,ήταν πολύ βοηθητική και ουσιαστική

----------


## simfun

Ευχαριστούμε για όλα Ηλία. Πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## lambrosk

Παιδιά υπάρχει το παραπάνω φεστ σε κάνα μέσο?
video κλπ.?

----------


## eaggelidis

koki


το έβαλες ?????

----------


## koki

Ανεβάζω τα rar με τις διαφάνειες που χρησιμοποίησε ο Ηλίας καθώς και επιπλέον υλικό στο 

http://www.koko.awmn/BGP/

Εάν θέλει και κάποιος με καλύτερη διασύνδεση με το AWMN αυτές τις μέρες να τα βάλει κάπου public καλό θα είναι.


Θέλεις μήπως Ηλία να τα αποσυμπιέσω και να τα βάλω με κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τρόπο;

----------


## trendy

Ευχαριστούμε Ηλία!
Κρίμα που δεν παραβρέθηκαν και άλλοι, μιας και είπαμε πολύ σημαντικά πράγματα.

----------


## costas43gr

Τα αρχεια του workshop τα κατεβασα και τα εχω στο ftp μου στον φακελο *BGP Workshop 12_03_06*

----------


## dti

> Τα αρχεια του workshop τα κατεβασα και τα εχω στο ftp μου στον φακελο *BGP Workshop 12_03_06*


Ομοίως, για όσους είναι πιο βόρεια, τα αρχεία μπήκαν στη διεύθυνση ftp://magnia1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.10)

----------


## acoul

> 11 αρχίζουμε.
> 
> 3 τελειώνουμε
> 
> Μην μας πάρει το απόγευμα
> 
> Η


Το BGP είναι το βασικό συστατικό για να δουλεύει καλά το δίκτυό μας. Θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο να γίνει μια επανάληψη του workshop και να συζητήσουμε πιθανώς και την δυνατότητα κεντρικού BGP server με multihop setup για κόμβους με πολλά WiFi routers ... !!

----------

